# Looking for Horror/Scary music similar to this...for a Haunted maze



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

Tried Zombie Girl? Zombie Girl Official Web Site - music player at bottom
Necessary Response ? http://www.myspace.com/necessaryresponse - Spilling Blood is a good one. I made my own edit of that one just instrumental loop.


----------



## shadyonedeath (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks, i liked Bleeder from Zombie Girl. 

What music editor do you use?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

I used Audacity.Free and really easy to cut and paste.


----------

